# Can you help these dumbos in Florida?



## ebrave4 (Jan 10, 2008)

I saw this on craigslist. I wish I could do something. I just already have my hands and cages full right now.

 

http://tampa.craigslist.org/pet/580778308.html


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll have to send this onto my mom and see if she thinks my aunt would allow this. My 8 year old cousin has been BEGGING for rats, and they're in Riverview. If my aunt sees this, she might be A LITTLE more inclined to allow her to get rats instead of a hamster. I'm not for sure, though. I'll ask my friend in Odessa if she's interested, too, but she just got married, so I get the feeling that she'll decline.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

I am almost sure that is the same person that has been flooding the Tampa CL with rats for quite some time now


----------



## areoseek (Feb 17, 2008)

oh really? sad....


----------

